# sr20ve engine gasket kit



## rob_96 (Oct 2, 2007)

hey 

just wondering if there is a part number for an engine rebuild kit....does anyone have it i need it to order a kit 

cheers

rob


----------



## copternadle (Aug 2, 2009)

I ordered the same borla exhaust too, and love the way it sounds it also looks very nice. I have people asking me all the time what kind of exhaust it is because it sounds so good. I got mine from borla parts here, borla 11759 and was pleased with the price a delivery time. You should also check craigslist sometimes you can find a used set.


----------

